# Live-in Dojo



## kasino

Hiya.  I was doing some searching on these forums but couldnt find what i was looking for so i figured it would just be easier to ask in a new post.

Pretty much I have, after thinking about it quite a bit, decided, that if possible, I would like to bring myself into full immersion of a martial art. 

What I'm Looking for:
I have been looking around for a martial arts dojo that i could move into for something like 2-4 years and practice, sleep, live the art.  
It would be awsome if it was outside the US.
I have no knowledge of langauges outside English, so if a the surrounding langauge of the area was taught as well that would be great.
My preferences for the martial art being taught would probably be either Muay Thai or Chinese kenpo.


Now, the reason i was looking to do this is a few.  First of all i would like to train with no distractions from my family for a few years aside from holidays.  I also want to make sure that I keep a very strict training schedule, I dont want to much time off that allows me to slack.  I want to increase my physicall conditions as much as possible.

One of the biggest setbacks I think I'm going to have is money.  Moving out of country would meen that I have to leave my job, so paying tuition fees to such a dojo would be extremely difficult, so I was wondering if Anyone knew of such a place that would allow me to work off my fees instead of paying them.

Do you guys think that im just thinking up the impossible here?  I'm having an extremely difficult time finding live-in dojos in the first place.  Anyway, any insight you can give would be appriciated.  Thanks


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu

It's a pretty far-stretch, I haven't heard of any live-in dojo's, aside from those hidden Shaolin temples in all the movies.

If you want to avoid distractions for your training and such, I suggest venturing somewhere far away from them and simply purchase a piece of land next to your dojo. 

Honestly, though, I think you should just try and find a regular dojo and train there, and mature enough to ignore distractions when necessary, or learn to live with them.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

There do exist live in programs. In Japan it is called Uchi Deshi.

 There does exist these type of programs in America. Jwing Ming Yang started one where a group lives at a place for 10 or so years and the price enters in the thousands. I was offered a week as a Uchi Deshi it was $1,000 for a week it consisted of having to wake up at 4am and do all the boring things the teacher wanted to do I declined. 

It is highly doubtful to become a live-in student for free and the chance for a complete stranger is also a bit rare. 

If you are looking into a live-in student program for Thai in Thai land try these site: http://www.muaythailand.com/camps/index.php?PHPSESSID=9de019cf7500d85c625e2cb1615438d6

Kenpo I don't know. You may just have to go to class and private lessons to supplement a live-in school. And really do you want to have to clean,cook,run errands,and be at the teacher's whim it is not as easy as it sounds which most likely one of the reasons it is hardly done today noone wants to go thru all that and you get a good chunk with private and class training.


----------



## Flea

I have no idea, but ... that sounds _totally rad!!_  :bangahead::lol:  Let us know how it turns out.

As a second if you can't find a live-in, what about a dojo with an attached apartment, or just something right around the corner?  Maybe you could work out a barter to cut down on tuition.


----------



## Carol

The Shim Gum Do center in Boston has a residency program.  Its not designed so the martial artist is cut off from all of society, rather its structured so students can work and have some free time in addition to their regular training.


----------



## Ken Morgan

A very, very old school idea.

My Sensei had an email from I kid who wanted to do that, live with him and his family and train him. He told the kid to give his head a shake, but he was more then welcome to attend our regular classes and seminars. Kid never showed up.

Why would you want to be basically a slave to your MA teacher for a few years? At best you will train only a few hours a day, the rest of your day would be washing, cleaning, prepping food, etc, etc.basic living stuff. Its a romantic idea you have to be sure, but..

Go to Japan or China and teach English for a couple of years, make yourself some coin and in the evenings check out the local dojos. I have three friends who have been in Japan and Korea for close to ten years each, all married to local women. 

Or you can enroll in International Budo University in Japan. I had a friend attend and absolutely loved it.  

Explore and really think about what you are asking/looking for


----------



## jks9199

A while back, someone posted a link about someone who had a live-in program, with lots of hard training and responsibilllities.  You might try to dig that up...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Good luck with this as you probably won't find anything like what you are thinking about.


----------



## theletch1

If I recall correctly every time someone has posted that they are offering a live in program or has asked us to check out a live in program it's turned out to be very cultish and on at least one time seemed so creepy that it was dangerous.  While there may be programs like that out there that are worth your time and effort if you find one please, please do in depth research before joining up.  There are just too many scam artist/creeps/cult leaders out there looking to take advantage.


----------



## Laurentkd

Check this out
uchi-deshi.blogspot.com

He lives in California and is a live in Aikido student.  He still has a job, but has a room at the dojo along with several other students.  It seems like a cool idea, and his blog is pretty fun to read.  You may have to ask him to invite you to the blog, but I bet he will also give you info about how to join if you are interested. 
Another option may just be to live on very little and be at a dojo as much as possible.  I spent a couple years being at my martial arts school for 12 hours a day 5 days a week, training, teaching, maintaining student records, and really anything my instructor needed.  Even beyond that though, just deciding that you are going to go to your dojo right after work and stay until your instructor makes it clear he wants you to leave will put you ahead of 99% of people who train. I really think that is when you learn the most- just by always being there and observing what is done.  Those rare opportunities for extra discussions, training, etc are huge if you are willing to be around all the time for when they happen to come along. 
Good luck!


----------



## kasino

Hmm, thanks for all the responses thus far, i went to check out that blog, but i can't find anywhere to even ask the guy for an invite.


----------



## kasino

I made the decision to go with Muay Thai, but im having a lot of difficulty finding places to train it anywhere near my area.

http://www.albanythaiboxing.com/ is the only place i seem to be able to find thats pretty close, and having only one option is limiting my ability to compare with other places.  Anyone good at finding places to check out lol?  I live in Scotia, NY, 12302.

If i can't find a place to live at, the next best thing is at least a place I can get to relativley quickly so i can spend a lot of time there...


----------



## Carol

One thing you could do is visit the folks in Albany and see if you have any options...such as training once or twice a week under the Albany kru and then working out with a student that is closer to you?  Or perhaps they know people that are closer to you?

If you can do this in person, that would be a better way to go.  If you call them up, you're just a voice on the phone, but if you visit them, they can see that you're a potential student that really wants to train, but has a challenge (of distance) to overcome. I hope you can find something soon.  :asian:


----------



## Tensei85

Let me make a suggestion, that's great if you plan on studying Muay Thai however given that its quite a treck away from you location it may be more efficient to check into for the time being systems of M.A. that are closer to you. This would provide more time and instruction given the funds and time necessary for the commute. I'm not trying to discourage your interest in MT to say the least but it may make more sense given the limitations that are set. Personally if I were in your situation I would check around try some classes and if you have the funds and time available later than check into MT or whatever else.

Just my opinion, do whatever you feel is the correct path. That's just my logic at the moment. Best of luck!


----------



## j-squared

A place you can move into and learn like Caine in Kung Fu might be hard to find. However, you can, and people do, save a little money and do long term training. 

You can go to Thailand and do Muay Thai and get good training for little money.

http://memoirsofagrasshopper.blogspot.com/   is a blog of someone that moved to Okinawa to train karate. 

It can be done, if you really want it.


----------



## kasino

Yeah, going to Thailand to train is actually something I would LOVE to do.  I always wonder how people can just pick up and do something like that though.  How do you go about setting up life in a country where you dont know the langauge, and don't have a job or anything like that.  Im also not really sure how to go about finding a "good" place to train, scince its so far away, I can't really just "go and check it out" very easily.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

> Yeah, going to Thailand to train is actually something I would LOVE to do. I always wonder how people can just pick up and do something like that though. How do you go about setting up life in a country where you dont know the langauge, and don't have a job or anything like that. Im also not really sure how to go about finding a "good" place to train, scince its so far away, I can't really just "go and check it out" very easily.


If you are serious about training in another country these are things I did when I trained in Japan:

1.Learn the language(learn the language as you save up money for your trip.)

2. Get friends.(You can bring friends with you or make friends via the internet to help ease into the area. They can be locals who can speak English as well as the native language or foreigners who know the language and can help you.)

3. Look into the area you are going to such as maps of streets,landmarks. Know the currency and customs(don't have to worry to much about it you are a foreigners and somethings are forgiven.) Find where the school is and where living quarters are and how to get to and from.

4.If you are lucky get a native girlfriend she will help you with alot of things and you can always leave her there when you come back to the states or you can marry her and bring her back with you as a souvenir.


----------



## blindsage

Look into programs for teaching English.  You don't need credentials (just that you are a native English speaker).  It's a job, you get paid usually enough to get by, you can learn the local language by immersion (though taking a class or 2 before would probably help), and since this all you do you have plenty of free time for training.  A lot of people do this in order to go abroad and experience other countries and quite a few martial artist have done it.


----------



## Omar B

There's Budo House in Mass, but it's Kyokushin Karate.  I wish I was still within their age limit.  Ah, childhood dreams of running away to train derailed by going to college and working.


----------



## David43515

I was just going to say I remember reading about a live-in program for kyokushinkai. If I remember reading the add, it was a 3-4 year program where you train 8 hrs a day. Had to be young, single, and basically you`re training to become a pro fighter.


----------



## Omar B

Yeah, that's Budo House that I mentioned above.  http://www.budokaratehouse.com/


----------



## sparky12

First I would like to ask what martial art you have or are currently studying? I would think that after several years of study in a particular MA that it would be possible to make such a commitment to that MA, but to randomly throw a dart and say I'm going to study this and not be previously trained in any MA or even the one you would be training in, would be quite an undertaking.
Regards, Don


----------



## still learning

Hello, Do not always believe what you see in Movies...

For every hour in class....you should be training a least 5 hours at home...

The best in the world...trains every minute of the day...think nothing but the training, talks about training,sleeps and is training his mind..NEVER EVER THINKS ABOUT SOME ELSE...

Anyone can improve every day...all it takes isto  DO IT!

Do not believe living in a DOJO is the only way...be pratical...have a life too!   Aloha,

PS: What makes Tiger woods great....he never stops praticing...and his theory is NOT to win....But to beat you badly....He wants to smash every golfer....by miles..


----------



## Wondering Spirit

If you are into Gung Fu or internal martial arts, there are plenty of "monastery-like" places in China. 
It's not that expensive and you get a room, food and high end instruction every day. 

I went there twice, and it was amazing. 
Training 10-12 hours a day makes you enter a completely different state of mind...
But you will soon start to appreciate your days off, the beer and smoke on rooftops at night, and looking at girls ;-)


Go for it!


----------



## Aiki Lee

The Sholian temple does offer a live-in student program, but it requires quite a bit of money from what I've heard.

When I spent some time at the Tagou school they had some Americans that were staying the whole summer there and had been living in China for the past 4 summers returning to America at the start of each school year 

Of course you will need to learn Chinese to survive.


----------



## shirleybill

I have been thinking about opening a temple for martial arts students, of course it would be for living, training, and relaxation, and not the actual learning.


----------



## drop bear

shirleybill said:


> I have been thinking about opening a temple for martial arts students, of course it would be for living, training, and relaxation, and not the actual learning.



You should do it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Go for it


----------



## oldwarrior

kasino said:


> Hiya.  I was doing some searching on these forums but couldnt find what i was looking for so i figured it would just be easier to ask in a new post.
> 
> Pretty much I have, after thinking about it quite a bit, decided, that if possible, I would like to bring myself into full immersion of a martial art.
> 
> 
> It is a fantastic way of living if you can handle it as being Uchi Deshi is very very different to being a normal live out student lol... A huge difference
> 
> Living in you in ways belong to the dojo and well you will have to do things that ummm others won't ...
> 
> It is seriously hard going and at some places you will also have to work to survive on the times you are not required to studying the Art or doing other things that are part of your duties as uchi deshi ...
> 
> Also you will in most cases have to pay to be uchi-deshi ...there are a few that you don't but they are very very picky as to who they take and if you either way do not make the standard required (that is not your decision btw even if you have paid) you will be out ....period
> 
> It all sounds really appealing and a way of life (it is a way of life) however the practicalities of same or often very different ...It is not like the Schools of times past...
> 
> Good luck if you decide to go that route
> 
> What I'm Looking for:
> I have been looking around for a martial arts dojo that i could move into for something like 2-4 years and practice, sleep, live the art.
> It would be awsome if it was outside the US.
> I have no knowledge of langauges outside English, so if a the surrounding langauge of the area was taught as well that would be great.
> My preferences for the martial art being taught would probably be either Muay Thai or Chinese kenpo.
> 
> 
> Now, the reason i was looking to do this is a few.  First of all i would like to train with no distractions from my family for a few years aside from holidays.  I also want to make sure that I keep a very strict training schedule, I dont want to much time off that allows me to slack.  I want to increase my physicall conditions as much as possible.
> 
> One of the biggest setbacks I think I'm going to have is money.  Moving out of country would meen that I have to leave my job, so paying tuition fees to such a dojo would be extremely difficult, so I was wondering if Anyone knew of such a place that would allow me to work off my fees instead of paying them.
> 
> Do you guys think that im just thinking up the impossible here?  I'm having an extremely difficult time finding live-in dojos in the first place.  Anyway, any insight you can give would be appriciated.  Thanks


----------



## oldwarrior

Also bear in mind if you go to Japan to become Uchi deshi then a working knowledge of the language is helpful ...not just MA speak but the actual everyday language. 

You may come across very good Sensei in the west that are teaching over here however take them back to Japan and they change a bit lol ...They adapt to the western culture etc ...however when teaching back home their ummm style and ...demeanour may change a bit lol ....esp if you are uchi deshi ....believe me I know lol


----------



## FriedRice

kasino said:


> Hiya.  I was doing some searching on these forums but couldnt find what i was looking for so i figured it would just be easier to ask in a new post.
> 
> Pretty much I have, after thinking about it quite a bit, decided, that if possible, I would like to bring myself into full immersion of a martial art.
> 
> What I'm Looking for:
> I have been looking around for a martial arts dojo that i could move into for something like 2-4 years and practice, sleep, live the art.
> It would be awsome if it was outside the US.
> I have no knowledge of langauges outside English, so if a the surrounding langauge of the area was taught as well that would be great.
> My preferences for the martial art being taught would probably be either Muay Thai or Chinese kenpo.
> 
> 
> Now, the reason i was looking to do this is a few.  First of all i would like to train with no distractions from my family for a few years aside from holidays.  I also want to make sure that I keep a very strict training schedule, I dont want to much time off that allows me to slack.  I want to increase my physicall conditions as much as possible.
> 
> One of the biggest setbacks I think I'm going to have is money.  Moving out of country would meen that I have to leave my job, so paying tuition fees to such a dojo would be extremely difficult, so I was wondering if Anyone knew of such a place that would allow me to work off my fees instead of paying them.
> 
> Do you guys think that im just thinking up the impossible here?  I'm having an extremely difficult time finding live-in dojos in the first place.  Anyway, any insight you can give would be appriciated.  Thanks




Most people aren't going to let you live in their dojo unless they really know & trust you. There are lots of legal & liability reasons that not many business owners would want to risk. What area do you live in? Is the rent there really high or something? Maybe you could live in a van, which is a great way to save money. You'd have to be very stealthy.

If you're going to train like a madman like that, then why not think about   Pro MMA fighting and see if you can make it big, who knows. How old are you and any MA skills?


----------



## now disabled

Just saw this thread 

I think what your looking for no longer really exists as such (I could be wrong) as any of the places that offer live in you have to still pay for it and more importantly you have to earn money to survive

The Yoshinkan do the Shenshuei but you pay for it and it an 11 month course but that is Japanese ... I think the Integral Dojo has or had a live in program again Japanese (and other bits included) 

Also just as a footnote any live in student be it in the past or now (if you can find a place) they will select you you don't just turn up and tell them


----------

